# Leesville Lake:



## lip_jerkur (Jun 27, 2005)

*Went to Leesville Lake Friday, shore fishing. Stopped by petersburg marina, got a couple dozen minnows. That owner sure takes care and gave me quite a few extras. Left there, went back to bramble road, drove out to the lake off dove rd. I fished quite a few fallen trees in the area. I caught all kinds of crappies, but they were all pretty small yet. I caught 1 bass, about 8 in". I only fished for 4 hours, but it sure felt good getting out. *


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Great report. Nothing like getting out during the early Spring during a warm spell. Good for you. :G


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Was out there today, caught a small bass and then the wind hit! It was nice being out on the water though, no regrets.


----------



## lip_jerkur (Jun 27, 2005)

that lake reminds me of Canada, its so beautiful/peaceful and relaxing. I don't get to go there as much as i would like, but enjoy every minute of it when i do go. I don't have a motor boat. Mine is a 1 man pontoon. I pump up the 2 tubes and row around to the areas i can access. I've caught a lot of nice crappie from that lake. Now i want to try and catch some saugeyes.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

was there friday and saturday caught around 175 crappie about 45 keepers
only during the middle of the day did I catch a lot. 
the two biggest were 14 inches long and 1lb 7ounces


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

i've never fished leesville, but am going for the first time this weekend. making the trip over from columbus. just curious how people are doing there so far this year and/or what's hitting right now. don't worry...i don't want your spots or favorite lures...just some basic info on what's hitting. anyone get into those muskies yet? how's the SM/LM fishing there? how bout the catfeesh at night? any info appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

lunchbox said:


> i've never fished leesville, but am going for the first time this weekend. making the trip over from columbus. just curious how people are doing there so far this year and/or what's hitting right now. don't worry...i don't want your spots or favorite lures...just some basic info on what's hitting. anyone get into those muskies yet? how's the SM/LM fishing there? how bout the catfeesh at night? any info appreciated. thanks!


I've never caught a smallmouth from Leesville, but I would like to say the LMB fishing is good and underutilized. If you have a boat, many healthy specimens can be caught around coves (there are hundreds of these), weed edges, or lillypads. I would probably try slow-rolling a spinnerbait or working a jig-pig. Other lures like cranks and plastics will work too, just use them in the appropriate areas (spinnerbaits = weed edges, jig-pig = lillypads/logs, cranks and plastics = points and dropoffs)

Let us know how you do...


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the info. much appreciated. i'll keep you posted....


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

I went to Leesville last FRIDAY so many trailers in lot could not find a parking spot. Finally someone left and most areas i fish had 2-3 boats on them. Very disappointed. Welcome to Ohio fishing.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> I've never caught a smallmouth from Leesville, but I would like to say the LMB fishing is good and underutilized. If you have a boat, many healthy specimens can be caught around coves (there are hundreds of these), weed edges, or lillypads. I would probably try slow-rolling a spinnerbait or working a jig-pig. Other lures like cranks and plastics will work too, just use them in the appropriate areas (spinnerbaits = weed edges, jig-pig = lillypads/logs, cranks and plastics = points and dropoffs)
> 
> Let us know how you do...


I have been catching smallmouth pretty regulary there for the last 3-4 years. Its kind of like Tappan, a few here, a few there and then.............the big one. I have caught some from both of those lakes that were close to 5 lb. A lot of people don't think they are in there.


----------



## Punisher_Bane (Apr 8, 2010)

the dock club that my parents are part of is the first one you see when you leave the marina by boat. docks are money for crappie till things warm up then all the gills move in and then the muskies can be anywhere at any time... reminds me of the time my nephew caught a half a crappie when he was 4.... he was all like UNCLE BUBBA... SOMETHING COULDNT WAIT TILL DINNER.... i was like guess not jake lol but that is a great lake, loads of different species from warmouths to gills to perch to large and small mouth bass to cats and of course the muskie


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

just a little fyi there's a bass tournament out of the clows ramp on 4/17/10.Will be alot more traffic


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 25, 2009)

well we made our trip down from columbus for the weekend...didn't go as planned. battled some cold cold weather and some sort of rain/snow/sleet/hail on friday...no fish. saturday was a little warmer but the wind was ridiculous. blew the boat all over the place. did manage a decent size channel cat late night. sunday fished for about 5 hours before heading home but nothing again. spent of lot of time trolling and casting for muskies, but threw for some other stuff too. nothing to really speak of. talked to some other guys out and the people at the marina and it didn't seem like anyone else was doing good either. loved the lake though. like to make it back there sometime and catch something. dealt with the people at petersburg marina and they were very friendly and helpful. better luck to you if you're heading out there!


----------

